# Official Halloween 2010 nail designs. Add yours!



## internetchick (Oct 16, 2010)

I have been watching blogs and such, and am inspired to do something for Halloween. When I get some time to do it I will add it here. I would love to see what everyone is wearing this year.


----------



## katana (Oct 16, 2010)

Nail designs for Halloween, very neat. I will post a few of mine






I'm on a nail art kick right now! hehe


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm interested in what other people will put. I just stick to the solid color thing, so I'll jazz it up with the glow in the dark nail polish. But that's about it.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 24, 2010)

I have tried a couple times now, and I really suck lol. I am going to keep trying until Halloween.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 26, 2010)

lol, here is one of mine.   They aren't practical, but its only for a day right?  They are pearl stickers I got at Michael's glued onto orange and black nail polish.  I bought a konad plate of halloween designs but i haven't done any yet..


----------



## Annelle (Oct 26, 2010)

pumpkin, I'll be honest, those nails are kind of grossing me out (looks like your nails are boiling over with like some sort of swamp bubble things), but it does work very well for a halloween look!  what a creative idea!


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree. Pumpkins nails are borderline cool/gross.  I think more cool though! lol. Right now i just have orange nails with black zebra stripes. Its all I got!


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 27, 2010)

Pumpkin, that's creative! I really like it. I would rather see a uniform color because the texture itself just unique. What glue did you use?

And so far I haven't made any designs. The bloody nails is quite simple:

Two/three reds. One dripping towards the cuticle and one fades from the free edge to wherever looks best.

That and the candy corn look:





Three colors. Horizontal stripes. Done!

Oh, and I'm still rocking neutrals and a glow polish. I got distracted when I was in the movies heheheee.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 27, 2010)

Pumpkin your nails worked, they are creepy lol!!


----------



## Diava (Oct 28, 2010)

Here are my two halloween manis for this year









blood soaked nails done using sponge nail art









cute nail art decals i got from sallys this year



especially loved the waving skeleton

halloween manis are too fun, i wanna do more



you can click the pics for more details on the manis if you like





Diava

X


----------

